# I got alpacas!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry, no pics yet. Will get on it asap lol

I now have five alpacas. Not really for guards, more so for breeding and pets, although if they guard the stock that is an added benefit. They are all huacayas. 

There is Kerry Packer, a 2.5 yr old entire male, white. 

Al Packer, a 4 or 5 yr old rescue wether, white. 

Thelma, an 18 mth old brown and white girl

Louise, a 16 mth old black and white girl. 

Panda, a 17 mth old girl, black and white, with a white face and black markings round her eyes, hence her name. 

Harlequin, a 6 yr old girl, brown with frosting, and a white head with a roan blaze. 

Kerry has been a busy boy, he has mated Thelma and Louise will be mated tonight (she was receptive yesterday but being an inexperienced boy Kerry didnt quite get it done properly lol) and next week Panda and Harlequin will be coming home to be mated. 

Will be cool to have four little crias running around!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow exciting Keren! congrats


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

oh wow! Congrats!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is very exciting!! Congrats!! Get us some pics!!


----------

